# K04's with chip and no fueling kit



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

I am in the process of changing out my stock k03's that have blown with k04's.Though at the moment I can not afford the fueling kit.
I have the giac chip, bi pipe, diverter valves, piggie downpipes, miltek exhaust, port and polished head with three angle valve grind, rs4 clutch, lightweight flywheel, stern firm motor mounts and apr snub mount.
Running the K04's with a chip and no fueling kit do I have to worry about running lean or harming the engine at all?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: K04's with chip and no fueling kit (owneraudis4)*

you should be just fine - fueling kit would go really well with bigger injectors. I basically have the same setup - giac chipped for k03's but am running K04's. Let 'er rip and have fun


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: K04's with chip and no fueling kit (temagnus2004)*

Awesome thanks dude. Should be fun when I get her back!!!


----------

